# Sexing kenyan sand boas



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

I was just wondering if there are any ways to tell the sex of a Kenyan Sand Boa when it is young. Besides probing. S/He is 9.5" right now and I would really like to know what sex it is. Thanx in advance for any help that anyone can give.

Trystan


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

http://www.reptileforums.com/care_sheets/s...nyansandboa.htm
http://www.anapsid.org/kenyan.html
http://www.wnyherp.org/care-sheets/snakes/...an-sand-boa.php

I'm not seeing anything besides girth differential--you'll probably have to probe at this size/age...


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Thanx for the links man. I was just hoping that tere was a way to determine with out probing or waiting for it to grow out. I want to get a anery of opposite sex so that I can breed in a few years when they grow up. Was hoping to be able to find out now so that I do not have to shell out for an adult later on. But hey if that is the way it is that is the way it is. I will just suck up the cost at a later date. lol.

Trystan


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

Generally in the snake world, males are smaller and females larger.
This isn't reliable, but it's possible to get a good guess basing off age, size, and of course a control (the average size of males and females at that age).

Anyways, my best advice would be to take it to a vet near you and see the options if you are truly interested in determining the sex at this age.

But, if I were you, I'd wait. Best of luck.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

No prob--glad I could help, and sorry that things worked out the way they did on this one.


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

No worries man. Thanx for all of the help guys.

Trystan


----------

